# fakie manual??



## Angelo Berlin (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß, das werden nur wenige hier beantworten können, aber wie funktioniert der fakie manual (auf dem HR rückwärtsrollen)?

Macht man das mit der Bremse, oder ausschließlich durch den Pedalgegendruck? Das wäre ja an einigen Pedalpositionen recht schwierig...

Und wie zur Hölle übt man den?? Ich vermute mal an einer schrägen...


----------



## duro e (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich selbst kann ihn zwar nicht wirklichaber nen paar versuche hab ich auchschon gemacht . meißt mache ich einen kleinen stoppie und nutze diesen scung und schmeiße mich nach hinten . aber ohne die bremse zu ziehen da man sonst hinten rüber geht .
aber manchmal wenn man etwas zu tief mit dem vorderrad über der erde hängt würde ich die bremse leicht betätigen . mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen . also ich würde es einfach üben bis es klappt .

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Dezember 2008)

Taste dich einfach da dranne. Körperschwerpunkt über der Nabe hinten und langsam mit dem Gang nach hinten Tretten.Und der Rest ist Üben Üben Üben


----------



## bike-show.de (1. Januar 2009)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Macht man das mit der Bremse, oder ausschließlich durch den Pedalgegendruck? Das wäre ja an einigen Pedalpositionen recht schwierig...



Du machst nur mit Pedaldruck. Das Schwierige ist es den Pedaldruck gleichmäßig zu halten, auch wenn Du am toten Punkt bist.



Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Und wie zur Hölle übt man den?? Ich vermute mal an einer schrägen...



Richtig. Stell dich in Fahrtrichtung bergauf an eine Schräge. Dann machst Du die Bremse auf und hälst das Vorderrad nur mit dem Pedaldruck oben. Im nächsten Schritt versuchst Du langsam Druck vom Pedal zu nehmen und rückwärts zu rollen.

Wichtig ist, dass Du ähnlich gebeugt auf dem Rad stehst, wie beim "normalen" Manual, also den Schwerpunkt möglichst niedrig hälst.

Ansonsten gilt: üben, üben, üben


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Januar 2009)

da häng ich gleich eine frage hinten dran. wie üb ich den fakie nose manual am besten? erst aus einem 180er schwung oder rückwärts eine steile schräge. macht ihr viel mit der bremse und ist der körper eher hinter dem sattel wie bei einem steilen endo oder eher mittig vorne zentral. leichter mit oder ohne federgabel?

der fakie manual wird mit der trialübersetzung schwieriger sein wie mit einer dicken bmx street übersetzung weil man viel mehr kurbeln muss. genauso wie rückwärtsfahren das mit fettem gang auch leichter geht.


----------



## Monty98 (1. Januar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> da häng ich gleich eine frage hinten dran. wie üb ich den fakie nose manual am besten? erst aus einem 180er schwung oder rückwärts eine steile schräge. macht ihr viel mit der bremse und ist der körper eher hinter dem sattel wie bei einem steilen endo oder eher mittig vorne zentral. leichter mit oder ohne federgabel?



ich behaupt mal, dass ich mir den in den letzten Monaten selbst beigebracht hab (Halle erweitert flat-Horizonte )

ich mach den fakie nosemanual ausschließlich aus einem 180. Die für mich wichtigsten Punkte sind: *viel* Luft, Oberkörper locker lassen und mit den Füßen an den Pedalen nach oben ziehen.

Das mit dem Oberkörper locker lassen ist dumm formuliert, geb ich zu.
Ich sag mal einen angespannten Oberkörper kann man nicht so als Gewicht das nach vorne runter drückt benutzen, wie einen schlaffen.

Und auf jeden Fall vom Extrem runter tasten. Also lieber ein paar mal über den Lenker absteigen, als die ganze zeit das HR runter knallen zu lassen.

Und die Fakie Nosemanuals sind viel cooler als G-Turns (der aber ziemlich gleich geht nur mit starkem Einlenken)


----------



## bike-show.de (2. Januar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> da häng ich gleich eine frage hinten dran. wie üb ich den fakie nose manual am besten? erst aus einem 180er schwung oder rückwärts eine steile schräge.



Nimm lieber erstmal eine Gerade Fläche:
1. Mach einen hohen Endo
2. Setze den hinteren Fuß auf das Vorderrad
3. Mache die Vorderradbremse auf (Hinterradradbremse zulassen)
4. Tritt mit dem Fuß das Vorderrad langsam rückwärts
5. Mach die Vorderradbremse zu



> macht ihr viel mit der bremse



Wenn er gut klappt, dann nimmst Du gar keine Bremse, sondern gleichst das mit der Körperlage aus (Hüfte weiter, oder näher zum Vorbau).



> und ist der körper eher hinter dem sattel wie bei einem steilen endo oder eher mittig vorne zentral. leichter mit oder ohne federgabel?



Die Arme bleiben immer gestreckt (so macht ihn Macaskill). Das Gewicht ist relativ weit vorne und du variierst nur mit der Hüfte.

Federgabel ist egal (bin früher auch mal Federgabel am Trialrad gefahren).

Guck dir mal die ganzen Macaskill-Videos an. Das sollte der Maßstab sein (es war meiner . Alternativ habe ich ein Video von mir von letztem Jahr, was sehr "vorderradlastig" ist.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Januar 2009)

ich hab festgestellt das bei meinem rad mit dem flachen lenkwinkel und der 130mm gabel der totpunkt ziemlich weit vorne ist und sich auch recht undefiniert verändert durch den federweg. vielleicht sollt ich das erst mal mit am andern rad üben. obwohl mich das gar nicht gfreit.
danke aber für die vielen tipps. das shuffln kann ich scho a bissl.
zeig mal her monty!
am liebsten möcht ich so vorwärts machen. wies die bmxer machen aber das ist glaub ich einer der härtesten tricks.
hier auf die schnelle: http://vimeo.com/1955673


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ich mach den fakie nosemanual ausschließlich aus einem 180. Die für mich wichtigsten Punkte sind: *viel* Luft, Oberkörper locker lassen und mit den Füßen an den Pedalen nach oben ziehen.
> Und die Fakie Nosemanuals sind viel cooler als G-Turns (der aber ziemlich gleich geht nur mit starkem Einlenken)



aber du leitest den ohne vorderbremse ein oder?
und was ist ein g-turn? auf youtube ist das sowas und was ist da der unterschied zwischen einem fakie nose manual und dem g-turn im video ausser das der nose manual länger ist?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FMuxNGK8oCg&feature=related

ich hab jetzt mal alles durchprobiert und nix geht weider. ich glaub ich sollt lieber mal normale manuals und nosewheelhops können bevor ich so krasse sachen probier ihr verdammten freaks! regt mich des auf. wenn mein neuer rahmen endlich da ist fahr ich mal in eure halle. (kann dauern)


----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> aber du leitest den ohne vorderbremse ein oder?
> und was ist ein g-turn? auf youtube ist das sowas und was ist da der unterschied zwischen einem fakie nose manual und dem g-turn im video ausser das der nose manual länger ist?
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FMuxNGK8oCg&feature=related
> ...



der g-turn ist halt eine ganze drehung (der macht das nicht so sauber wie ich )
und welcher Rahmen wirds werden? Ja sowieso schaust vorbei undn andi packst a ein.

ajo, ich mach dir ein video, dann kannst vom meister lernen


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2009)

und? bremse ja oder nein? wo bleibt das video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (5. Januar 2009)

da hast, du ungeduliges Aas! professionell gefilmt und geschnitten auf einem T700 

http://vimeo.com/2728432

SEHR spärliche Ausbäute. Aber nach da 3-stündigen Session hats nicht sollen sein - mei VR-Bremse (ja, ich leite es mit bremsen ein) is ruiniert, hoffe die neue kommt bald.
Ok, ja, böse Zungen behaupten, ich wäre auch noch in den ersten Schritten ;-)

also wie gesagt find ich den fakie nose manual ja um weiter geiler als den g-turn... aber i sag mal so beginnt man... in etwa... oder auch nicht

PS: ich hab jetzt gefühlte 1000 Stunden mit vimeo gekämpft.. bekomm immer eine Error-Meldung. Lads einfach rechts-unten runter


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2009)

ah ja danke! seit heute liegt weicher schnee und ich werds morgen gleich mal probieren ob da was geht nach diesem tollen lehrvideo!
ich kann aber mein rad nicht so easy aufs vorderrad drücken. ich fass es nicht das ich mich wirklich so deppert anstell!


----------

